# kijiji alert. Vintage tube amp for repair. $40 Guelph



## Guest (Mar 28, 2016)

Vintage tube anp for repair. Needs a capacitor changed. Good project. No time. First $40
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/gu...ir/1151435715?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

There is one nearly identical to it in NS for $125 in working order. I'd like to have it just for the grill cloth. I've got a head with the same pattern on it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I just saw that. It might be the simple tube amp project I have been looking for.

I phoned. A very nice seller that has done work on tube amps and seems to know his way around amp electronics. He said he just didn't have the time to commit to it. Someone is coming to his place to see it and he will phone me if the person buys the amp. I'll update the thread later.

@cboutilier .... If I'm lucky and get it, you are welcome to the grille cloth.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This is apparently the schematic..unusual (to me ) rectifier and output tube.

THE AMP HAS BEEN SOLD 
As promised, the seller phoned me (just as I was about to post this).....Oh well, it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2016)

Too bad. I didn't think it would last long.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

To be honest Greco, I'm happy you missed that one. It's POS amp, you would need to rebuild it completely, no power transformer, only good part is 12ax7, crappy speaker , tiny output transformer. Even chassis is just a piece of metal sheet, twice folded.
I speak from my own experience, maybe 5-6 years ago I have found one on curb side, gutted it completely and built a 5F2 clone in it.
And for Cboutilier, you don't need that grill cloth ! It is made of some weird material, in my case worked like second membrane in front of speaker causing farting sound out of cabinet. After replacing a few speakers, I tapped on grill, it sounded like a drum. Weird !


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

As soon as I saw the 50C5 power tube i thought "pass." It's a widow maker (see epis' post above).

TG


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

epis said:


> To be honest Greco, I'm happy you missed that one. It's POS amp, you would need to rebuild it completely, no power transformer, only good part is 12ax7, crappy speaker , tiny output transformer. Even chassis is just a piece of metal sheet, twice folded.
> I speak from my own experience, maybe 5-6 years ago I have found one on curb side, gutted it completely and built a 5F2 clone in it.
> And for Cboutilier, you don't need that grill cloth ! It is made of some weird material, in my case worked like second membrane in front of speaker causing farting sound out of cabinet. After replacing a few speakers, I tapped on grill, it sounded like a drum. Weird !


To be honest, my heart sank a bit when I looked up the schematic after talking to the seller. The seller was very friendly and answered quite a few of my questions as Guelph is about a 30 to 45 minute drive for me to go and have a look at it. I was hoping that it would have been more like a single ended "Champ". The price was very appealing and I thought it might be a good learning platform. 

I'll keep looking....these types of things come up fairly often around here...just not typically at that price.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Don't be shy to check out from time to time your local Value Village or Salvation Army, good source for parts are old tape/turntable players or radios (not all of them).
Recently I got for $20 tape player full of RCA tubes 12ax7/6v6 and like a brand new vintage Jensen alnico speaker 6 X 9".


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that amp is a Garnet stencil amp. 120V tubes. No power transformer. It's a death trap.
Best idea for it was mentioned. Whoever bought it should gut it and put a 5F2A an it.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

keithb7 said:


> I'm pretty sure that amp is a Garnet stencil amp. 120V tubes. No power transformer. It's a death trap.
> Best idea for it was mentioned. Whoever bought it should gut it and put a 5F2A an it.


It's a Pepco stencil amp by the looks of it.

The head I've got should be a great amp when I get it working. It's a SE 6V6 amp with a 12ax7 preamp, and reverb and tremolo powered by a pair of 6av6's and a 12au7.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> There is one nearly identical to it in NS for $125 in working order. I'd like to have it just for the grill cloth. I've got a head with the same pattern on it.


That grill cloth is awesome.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

torndownunit said:


> That grill cloth is awesome.


I have a head with matching cloth for my girlfriend. She plans on hand painting a matching pattern on the cab I build for her.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

cboutilier said:


> There is one nearly identical to it in NS for $125 in working order. I'd like to have it just for the grill cloth. I've got a head with the same pattern on it.


Ain't there replica grill cloth somewhere? There are many for vintage radios, I'd think there's an even larger market for amps grill clothes...


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Jamdog said:


> Ain't there replica grill cloth somewhere? There are many for vintage radios, I'd think there's an even larger market for amps grill clothes...


I doubt there is any repro cloth for an obscure Canadian stencil brand amp.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2016)

Maybe not that specific, but, there are sources for vintage cloth.
http://www.richmonddesignsinc.com/grille_cloth_pg_1_paypal_for_24x24


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> It's a Pepco stencil amp by the looks of it.
> 
> The head I've got should be a great amp when I get it working. It's a SE 6V6 amp with a 12ax7 preamp, and reverb and tremolo powered by a pair of 6av6's and a 12au7.


Yup, like my Arc, among others.LR19952 is Pine/Pepco CSA# Garnet is LR24510.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> I doubt there is any repro cloth for an obscure Canadian stencil brand amp.


Actually, a good place to look is a well stocked fabric/sewing supply store. You'd be surprised what you can find in there.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

I think internet legend has blown the whole DEATH CAP thing way out of proportion. How many kids died in the 60s after Santa left them a lil catalogue amp under the tree... I know I lived to tell my tales. Are you going to set one up on a festival stage during a summer thunderstorm - nope. Its a cheapo lil recording or bedroom amp, no less, no more. Add one to your collection as its Canadiana.

I picked one up a while back, seller wanted $5, I gave him $20. It has a great 8inch Jensen that would go nice in any number of small vintage amps.

Here, quick and dirty iPhoney flick, both knobs are at 13, which is two more than 11. A Friedman would cost $4 grand$ to get this crunch lol






DW


----------

